Ask HN: Is there a way to stop Alexa/Similarweb from tracking my site? - Elect2
======
Cozumel
A better question would be why you want to do this?

If people use the Alexa toolbar it adds a header to their user agent you could
use to block them[0], but Alexa is pure junk and not worth concerning yourself
with[1].

I also don't think people quite realise the privacy implications of using that
addon, it phones home on literally every page a user is on, that's how it
works. Every single site, (porn) link, whatever is tracked.

[0]
[https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/a/72663](https://webmasters.stackexchange.com/a/72663)

[1] [http://www.closetnoc.org/?i=definitive-proof-that-alexa-
suck...](http://www.closetnoc.org/?i=definitive-proof-that-alexa-sucks)

~~~
gesman
Lots of people quite not realize the fact that they got this nasty
toolbar/addon to begin with.

